# Mixing lexapro and cocaine



## subaru25 (Mar 24, 2012)

Did cocaine for the first time last night and will never do it again. I have been on 20mg Lexapro for quite some time also now and am wondering if and how long I should wait to take my next dosage of lexapro.

I snorted only half a line of cocaine 1 day ago. It is safe to resume taking the Lexapro?. I would ask my doctor but he is hard to get a hold of.

Thankyou


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I did them together once a long time ago never really felt the cocaine over the lexapro either that or it was some weak stuff not worth buying.

Yeah it safe cocaine has a short halflife it probably outta your system by now. 

They presriibe ritilin and lexapro together all the time but i also think all stim's interact with lex in a bad way but that just my opinion i guess.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Even if you went crazy, I doubt it'd have any effects with Lexapro.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

I used to do cocaine regularly on Paxil, actually to the point it could be called an addiction. I used to drink and do coke on the Paxil and it made me feel amazing, oddly enough OFF the Paxil I don't/didn't get the same great confident feeling from coke and alcohol. I don't touch the stuff anymore tho, but considering how often I did it and the quantities I did I don't think you have anything to worry bout


----------

